# New batteries or new tool?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Alrighty then, on of my batteries to my Ni-cad Milwaukee kit fully died yesterday. I found a twin pack on ebay for about $90 shipped, brand new.

I also have a 18v lion hammerdrill/sawzall set that is still in the box. PHCC gave it to me with my scholarship. Mainly haven't used it because it came in a bag instead of a hard case. I found a bare circular saw for $65 shipped to complete the set.

What would you do? Buy batteries to keep the "work set" at work or buy the saw and dirty up the new stuff?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Dirty up the new stuff? That sounds kinda well.....nevamind. Buy some new batteries.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Batteries...You have good tools, run them until there is nothing left before breaking out the pretty stuff


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

buy makita!!!!! never failed me still have original batteries! i hated the milw. set. sucked. even the radio!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I hate batteries*

go get a sawzall , and saw and drill with cords on them 
but two orange heavy duty 35 foot extension cords for 7 bucks each
and you wont have to buy any more new $90 dollar batteries...

I have the same makita sawzall with a cord on it for at least 7 years now..
havent had to buy the first damn battery for it yet... 
I dont know how much I have saved....


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

You know what would be cool? If there was an adapter you could slide on the tool and use a power cord so you would only use batteries when the conditions really required it.

I do enjoy how smooth my Hatchet Sawzall operates, the power of the hammerdrill, no complaints on the circ saw. But that damn worklight likes to shutoff whenever I look at it. The 12 volt lithium was no better, had to return it this weekend as it was completely dead.

The shop supplies a corded sawzall which I use for dirty conditions, then clean it up afterwards.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

JK949 said:


> You know what would be cool? If there was an adapter you could slide on the tool and use a power cord so you would only use batteries when the conditions really required it.


The cost of the adapter would be more than the cost of the tool.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The cost of the adapter would be more than the cost of the tool.


 You seem like a very smart guy no doubt about that. I like cordless tools for various reasons one being I dont need to find a grounded plug in an older home and I dont hafta worry about being electrocuted by my own tools. I have a question...could I take three 6 volt batteries wire them in series and use an old 18v battery pack to rip apart and modify with a cord and connect that to my new 18v supply. That way i could take one bigger battery in the house. would that work?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You seem like a very smart guy no doubt about that. I like cordless tools for various reasons one being I dont need to find a grounded plug in an older home and I dont hafta worry about being electrocuted by my own tools. I have a question...could I take three 6 volt batteries wire them in series and use an old 18v battery pack to rip apart and modify with a cord and connect that to my new 18v supply. That way i could take one bigger battery in the house. would that work?


I have no idea, if you have one of those guys that is way into RC cars in your neighborhood, ask him, he would know, I have the one in my neighborhood rebuild batteries for me when they go bad. The only reason I new about the adapter is because I asked my Hilti rep why they didn't come out with one, and he explained to me that making rectifier that small would cost a fortune.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have no idea, if you have one of those guys that is way into RC cars in your neighborhood, ask him, he would know, I have the one in my neighborhood rebuild batteries for me when they go bad. The only reason I new about the adapter is because I asked my Hilti rep why they didn't come out with one, and he explained to me that making rectifier that small would cost a fortune.


 I dont know any RC toy guys. It seems like it would work. It seems you tinker with alot of different stuff so thats why i asked. The lithium batts are lightweight but my idea would be even lighter. No battery at all on the tool but you still have portable power without having the dangers of 120 volts in the rain.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I dont know any RC toy guys. It seems like it would work. It seems you tinker with alot of different stuff so thats why i asked. The lithium batts are lightweight but my idea would be even lighter. No battery at all on the tool but you still have portable power without having the dangers of 120 volts in the rain.


Hilti makes a remote battery pack for some of their tools, you wear the battery on a belt and a cord goes to the tool, eliminating the weight of the battery on the tool itself.

I tinker with a lot of things, electricity is not one of them. I will gladly build you a trebuchet capable of slinging a car 500 feet, but I will not change out a circuit breaker.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I still have this Dwalt 14.4 cordless drill from think I bought it in 1997 same battery and runs like a champ.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I still have this Dwalt 14.4 cordless drill from think I bought it in 1997 same battery and runs like a champ.


I don't think most Dewalt owners have had the same kind of luck.

I've had a Ridgid set for about 7 years now.
It came with a lifetime guarantee that included batteries.
I've taken them up on it a few times now and I currently have one bad one that is going in soon when I get a Roundtuit...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I don't think most Dewalt owners have had the same kind of luck.
> 
> I've had a Ridgid set for about 7 years now.
> It came with a lifetime guarantee that included batteries.
> I've taken them up on it a few times now and I currently have one bad one that is going in soon when I get a Roundtuit...


No, most of us Dewalt owners don't have that kind of luck. I'm waiting right now for my new pair of 18 volt batteries to arrive. I had the same problem, buy new batteries or a whole new kit. the main reason I went with the batteries was that I didn't want to give any company the satisfaction of buying a kit when I only needed batteries. They all know that the batteries are the things that will fail and I'm sure they sell more kits than they do battery packs. 




Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just learned the the Li ion Dewalt batteries are backwards compatible with the Nicad stuff. I consider that one less reason to hate them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah sure but have you priced the new Dewalt Li-Ion batteries? I think they're something like $150 each! 




Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Yeah sure but have you priced the new Dewalt Li-Ion batteries? I think they're something like $150 each!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always check out ebay first, unless I can't wait
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DEWALT-18V-18...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3357ef3373

2 for $160 including shipping. If I was a Dewalt guy...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a 18v Dewalt set that's about 8 years old. The sawzall is real loud now but still kickin. The hammer drill still works great, though every once in a while the chuck sticks. The skill saw (seldom used) no problems. The snake light is my flashlight of choice and I use it every day. My last original battery is just now starting to die. I also have their mini cordless wet/dry vac and it rips. Excellent vac for service, very small takes up little space.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I always check out ebay first, unless I can't wait
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-DEWALT-18V-18...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3357ef3373
> 
> 2 for $160 including shipping. If I was a Dewalt guy...


 
That's a good price but figure you have to buy a new charger too. They're compatible with the tools but not the older ni-cad chargers.




Paul


----------

